# Dram Clock bei DDR Ram 333



## danube (9. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir 2 neue 256 mb Kingston DDR Ram 333 Bausteine gekauft. Ich hatte schon einen 256mb 333mhz NoName Baustein eingebaut, der jetzt im 3ten Slot steckt, die Kingston Rams sind in Slot 1 und Slot 2 eingebaut. 

Ich hab einen AMD 2000+ XP Prozessor, der auf 132 mhz läuft (133mhz kann ich bei meinem Bios nicht einstellen)

Mein Mainboard: Elitegroup L7VTA

Nachdem ich die Rams eingebaut habe, habe ich mein System getestet, lief alles wunderbar. Dann habe ich im Bios ein bischen rumgesucht und mir ist aufgefallen dass DRAM Clock auf 100 mhz eingestellt war. Im Netz habe ich gelesen, dass ich bei 333er die DRAM Clock auf 166mhz stellen kann, verdoppelt ergäbe das dann 333mhz. Ich habs ausprobiert, nur leider verträgt sich eine 166 DRAM Clock nicht mit den 132mhz meines Prozessors. Ich hab verschiedene Kombinationen ausprobiert bis schliesslich mein Bios zerschossen war. Nach nem CMOS Reset lief wieder alles.

Jetzt möchte ich gern wissen woran das liegt, dass sich 166 und 132mhz nicht vertragen!? Funktioniert das überhaupt mit 3 Ram Bausteinen oder muss ich einen ausbauen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## melfoers (9. April 2004)

könnte ein Problem von ECS sein, was passiert wenn du nur die Kingston Bauteile verwendest? Genau das gleiche Board hatte ich auch. Ging nach 2 Wochen in die Tonne.

schau mal hier nach


----------



## server (9. April 2004)

Hi, 
es ist generell so, dass Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher die Selbetaktfrequenz haben müssen, da das System ansonsten instabil wird.

Dein Prozessor passt nicht wirklich zu dem Arbeitsspeicher, wenn du dir eine CPU besorgst, die 166 MHZ FSB hat, dann kannst du deinen Arbeitsspeicher auch auf der gleichen Frequenz laufen lassen.....

Ob es mit 3 Rambausteinen funktioniert, steht in deiner Mainboardanleitung. Einfach mal lesen, wieviel GB das Board maximal unterstützt....
Aber wenn 256 alleine gehen, sollten auch in jedem Slot 256 gehen.


----------



## danielmueller (10. April 2004)

du kannst denn Ram bei dir leider nur mit einem fsb Takt von 132 mhz (effektiv also 264mhz benutzen) oder du oc halt deine CPU.


----------

